# Anyone have beach wheels for the Ocean frenzy?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

For the people that have Frenzys or have friends with them have y'all seen them with the beach wheels on it? I've been looking online and I see two different types of kayak carts. One that the yak just sits on top of and the other has two poles going through the scupper holes. Which one is better (and I'm not sure if the scupper holes are large enough for this type or not)? I've also read that you don't want the wheels to narrow to prevent it from topping over.

Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I prefer the ones that go through the scupper holes.
Easier to take on and off and can handle the bouncing around as you drag it over the dunes. 

I bought a sit on top version in gear swap and after fighting with the straps I made a quick fix with some pvc and pipe clamps to make a scupper version.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for the info, and the scupper holes on a frenzy are large enough? I haven't bought the yak yet just trying to plan. But those are the type of tires I want!


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those are Wheeleez wheels. They cost more but work well on loose sand. I hear that scuppers are a weak point and that most manufacturers don't recommend scupper mounted wheels, but I doubt that it would be a problem in a light kayak like a Frenzy.


----------

